# Telemann's Trumpet Concerto In ? Minor



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, I have run into a predicament and require the help of someone who knows what they're talking about.

For quite some time I've had Maurice Andre's "Trumpet Masterpieces" album (released on Deutsche Grammophon) and have really enjoyed the "Concerto pour Trompette et Orchestre en Ut Mineur" by Georg Philipp Telemann. I have long believed "Ut Mineur" to mean C Minor, however, upon ordering and purchasing an arrangement of presumably the same piece arranged for Trumpet and Organ, published by Noetzel Edition, and there is not a single note that resembles the recording. Can anyone shed any light on this? I've run various google.com and allmusic.com searches and still haven't turned up anything.

Thanks.


----------

